# Is anybody able to make a header...



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2009)

I need a header for a "portal" I'm making to my blog and other related sites. Anyways can the header have;










those two logo's at the left and right side each. I would like a simple/sleek background (silver, green, etc.) Thanks


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 28, 2009)

My editing skill isn't very good. I made this:




But it's very bad.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> My editing skill isn't very good. I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....It's an okay header but it isn't what I'm looking for


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 29, 2009)

*bump*. If header can't be made, tips on making a header.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 29, 2009)

dunno, I made this rather quick
adjust size if want,


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> dunno, I made this rather quick
> adjust size if want,



That was rather good. I might use it!


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

Jaems, what program did you to make that???


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I made it the same size as the one on your site and I also took the blue color from your site.

I can change this as necessary so let me know if you want me to make any changes to it.


----------



## Splych (Jul 13, 2009)

Jethro, try resizing the logos to a larger size then the height of the banner. Then, put half on the border, then the other half is in the banner.


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 13, 2009)

redux:


----------

